
China just blocked its last major foreign search engine - zavi
https://qz.com/1532064/china-walled-off-microsofts-bing-search-engine/
======
luckylion
"Foreign" here means "Western" or "American", I suppose. As far as I know,
Yandex isn't blocked in China, and they are Russian, so foreign to China. I
don't know their market share (they fall under "other", but so does "bing"
often), still worth a mention maybe.

------
howlingfantods
Can confirm that Bing is blocked in China for me. Having lived in China for
the past decade, I've found that increasingly, my VPN has gone from
sporadically on to sporadically off. China's internet has become an entity
unto itself, divorced from the rest of the world.

------
owens99
[https://cn.bing.com/](https://cn.bing.com/) IS WORKING. Testing from Shanghai
without VPN.

bing.com is not working.

~~~
avastmick
This may indicate a technical issue as cn.bing.com was down earlier too. I'm
also in Shanghai. Normally, bing.com resolves to cn.bing.com when there is no
VPN, in my experience

